
Ask HN: Can we build our own High Frequency RFID Reader? - ank9
I am a software developer with no experience in electronics.<p>Access to electronics workshop won&#x27;t be an issue since my uncle has business in electronics. Also, I don&#x27;t mind reading and researching on RFID.<p>At the moment my reader should be able to read multiple tags with less than 1 meter of distance.<p>I would like to know what challenges one can face while building their own RFID reader.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
trcarney
As long you you don't have a size requirement, I would say go with an Arduino
and an NFC expansion board. Then you could just do the software side. It also
isn't too expensive. Here's a link to one
[https://www.arrow.com/en/products/x-nucleo-
nfc05a1/stmicroel...](https://www.arrow.com/en/products/x-nucleo-
nfc05a1/stmicroelectronics?gclid=CK-kl_nr1-ICFQ2wswodK10KAg)

~~~
ank9
I don't want to build a NFC based readers. Although, I have watched tutorials
on NFC reader with Arduino (RC 522 module). It's not that complicated.

My ideal scenario where reader will be implemented is retail stores (Once
prototype is working as expected).

------
Nextgrid
Look into Proxmark 3. It's an open-source and open-hardware NFC reader.

------
xzcvczx
are the tags active(self-powered) or passive(reader-powered), if reader
powered you might have trouble trying to get them from a distance of 1 metre

~~~
ank9
Tags would be passive.

